# Has anyone gone back for the factory tour?



## Rich328 (Jul 22, 2014)

When I did PCD the factory was closed. Has anyone gone back since the factory is open for tours and is it worth the trip?

Thanks


----------



## tturedraider (Nov 11, 2005)

Rich328 said:


> When I did PCD the factory was closed. Has anyone gone back since the factory is open for tours and is it worth the trip?
> 
> Thanks


It just depends on how interested you are in that sort of thing. I like factory tours and this one is good. It's not worth a really long trip, but if I was only an hour and a half away I would probably do it.


----------



## Rich328 (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. We live about 2.5 hours away. I think it will be a good day trip.


----------



## patb23 (Apr 8, 2008)

I had the same issue, factory was closed for tours when I picked up my car I went back last summer when they opened back up and it was worth the trip. Just like tturedraider said, if you're into that kind of stuff its worth it.


----------



## Shon528 (Oct 3, 2003)

Factory was closed when I picked up my car last May and I have not yet gone back. Honestly, looks like I might just have to wait until I order the next car.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

If you do European Delivery the tours in Germany (Leipzig, Munich and Regensburg) are much more detailed and interesting. The Spartanburg plant tour is ok but we didn't even get to see the coolest aspect of the car building process: the robots spray painting the cars. That has to be seen to be believed. And no offense meant to my fellow Americans, but the German workers are NEVER seen standing around or laughing.


----------



## ChicagoBigHouse (Sep 2, 2013)

Actually when I was in Munich for the tour 3 weeks ago the workers putting together the upholstery/leather seats were chatting and laughing. I imagined they were talking about football or something. They were still working however as far as I could tell.


----------



## Rich328 (Jul 22, 2014)

I was in Illesheim, Germany as a youngster, as my dad was stationed there. I am looking forward to my next BMW as ED. My wife drives Mercedes so we are going to do ED on both of our next cars.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Gluhwein said:


> If you do European Delivery the tours in Germany (Leipzig, Munich and Regensburg) are much more detailed and interesting. The Spartanburg plant tour is ok but we didn't even get to see the coolest aspect of the car building process: the robots spray painting the cars. That has to be seen to be believed. And no offense meant to my fellow Americans, but the German workers are NEVER seen standing around or laughing.


Strange, when we did the tour in '07 the paint shop was the first stop on the tour.


----------



## Gluhwein (Aug 21, 2011)

Our tour, two weeks ago, started in the section where the already painted X series only car bodies first enter the production line from another building where they are fabricated and painted. Back in '07 BMW's operation was smaller and included the Z models I believe.


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Gluhwein said:


> Our tour, twp weeks ago, started in the section where the already painted X series only car bodies first enter the production line from another building where they are fabricated and painted. Back in '07 BMW's operation was smaller and included the Z models I believe.


That's correct. The assembly line had X5's and Z4's intermixed on the same line. In the paint shop. the assembled bodies with door and hoods were painted and then disassembled for installation of the various interiors, drive trains etc. and then reassembled near the end of the line.


----------

